# New England Firearms 20 ga. Pardner



## lswoody (Feb 10, 2011)

Looking at one of these that is used. I can get it with 3/4 of a box of low brass 7.5 shot for $40. It has some light surface rust but it shoots great. Was wondering what barrels I can get for it???? Also, is this a good price????? The gun is about 10 years old. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## perchin (Feb 10, 2011)

for $40 why not? The only other thing is that when I looked into getting a new barrel for my 876, it only cost me $35 more to just buy another brand new gun identical with the other barrel on it.


----------



## lswoody (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks perchin!!! I went ahead and bought it.


----------



## Jim (Feb 12, 2011)

What a deal........$40 is a no brainer for sure. Post some pics. You can always ceracote it and fix it up.......


----------



## perchin (Feb 12, 2011)

=D> good deal for sure... I found a 10mm the other day for only $85 cuz it needed a trigger, but the wife said [-X


----------



## jixer (Feb 12, 2011)

My step brothers first gun, he got it when we were kids, is a New england pardner 20 ga. break action, Hes 30 yrs old, and still pheasant hunts with it. His is a little surface rusted and the stock is worn but I would give 40 for it. It still opens, fires and ejects like new after 20+ years. Good Find.


----------



## lswoody (Feb 15, 2011)

Will post some pics for sure.


----------

